# Good question..............



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Question for Open Carry Advocates: What if Muslims Start Doing It?*
Question for Open Carry Advocates: What if Muslims Start Doing It? - AllOutdoor.comAllOutdoor.com

Something to think about........


----------

